# Vi-Starr Spoodle Breeding Opinions



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on Vi-Starr spoodles? I know the breeder through our kennel club and she wants me to take a pup to show, I believe as a co-owner gratis. I'm a show and performance home, but I have no personal experience with showing spoodles. I'm in GSD's. I'd like to get into the breed and I know I need a LOT of intro help.

Her bitch is currently pregnant, due to whelp soon. This breeding specifically is "Brier Vi-Starr Pinafore Breaking Dawn" (By Ch Pinafore Tailor Made - Ch Pinafore Pause For Applause) x "Mithril Vi-starrs Charmed One" (not yet identified).

She doesn't have a website that I can research, nor can I find the bitch on OFA. I work at the clinic where their breeding was done and have met both dogs. Both silvers. Bitch had a hotspot once that she was treated for. Sire had his x-rays done at my workplace (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals). Both are calm but alert in the office, affable, non-reactive.

What should I expect from this breeding? Anyone with experience with these dogs, these lines, or anything similar? I'm not 'sold' on this, just doing my research at this point. I want to show a spoodle dog or bitch but I'm mostly interested in performance and companionship. I have a gundog friend who I'd love to go to trials with. My GSDs are NO HELP in that arena, haha! Any assistance or information is very much appreciated!


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Let's expand our horizons and see if we get more bites. Anyone have any experience with any Pinafore or Mithril dogs?

Thank you! Hoping someone out there knows something to give me point in the right direction. 

Looking through this site, it looks like the consensus is Mithril produces excellent health and temperament with a tend towards working dogs (excellent) and Pinafore has some fantastic dogs with titles. So the back info looks great. Any info on the dam would be welcome.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have no experience with either, but I have looked into Pinafore a bit. They are beautiful dogs, but I've decided to go with a different breeder. I think if you're wanting a dog for performance, than you should go with more of a performance line as opposed to mainly conformation. Now, I don't have experience with either, I'm just thinking that based on what you've posted, it might meet your needs better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Many "show" dogs have performance titles. Most often after their CH is achieved but sometimes simultaneously. The one can't do the other is a bit of a perpetuated myth.....

Although,* I* will admit that I cannot do both, and my preference is conformation. I admire the work and training involved, but am still to new to learning and understanding the work and training (and coat) needed for conformation and could excel at neither should I split focus.


OP

If I wanted to know what the lines were like, I'd seek out those who own them and who have titled them. Search Onofrio or Infodog - look for Pinafore Kennel and Mithril Kennel names and animals out of - see who is handling them (Paula Ford and Lori Winnans come immediately to mind) and who owns and is breeding them. Could likely find the owner/breeder by websearch from listing or handler could direct you.

Best of luck to you.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I know this might be out dated, but I have dogs from Pinafore lines, and I have worked with dogs directly from Pinafore and find them to be easy to handle and eager to please, with good drive and work ethic, but these are the black & white lines, I have never worked with the silver lines from Pinafore. As for Vickie, I have sold her a dog with a co-ownership agreement and she has been very easy to work with and very much in love with her dogs. I would think if she is willing to "give you a puppy" you would find yourself very fortunate. NOLA as far as I know Adriano Roocha is showing the Pinafore dogs and also showed the sire to Vickie's litter. Chelsay Paul-Grubb had a black puppy from Pinafore last summer and he was an awesome boy and finished easily as a puppy and was very easy to work with (I work for Chelsay on occasion so I got to know him first hand).


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

My girl is out of pinafore lines, search for Zora on here if you want to see pictures. She is from silver lines and is really a wonderful dog. I wish her top line was a bit flatter, but overall I'm pleased with her conformation and she has a gorgeous face. Definitely worth looking into! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! It was a litter of three, one of whom has a small white patch on the chest. I could show her in UKC as a co-own. Looking forward to meeting them soon! I've been keeping up via pics.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Marbury, the small white spot on her chest will more then likely fade away very quickly, especially with a silver, so if you plan to show her UKC, plan on the solid class. Good Luck, we want pictures!!


----------

